# How long have you fed raw?



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

1. How long have you fed raw for each of your dogs? 
2. How has your dog done over this time?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been feeding raw for going on two years. My dogs do great. My 3 year old was switched to 100% raw at 13 months. My 9 month old pup was weened straight to raw. She is robustly healthy. The first year of my males life was full of vet visits for loose stools and dry itchy skin. He shed a lot and smelled bad. I bounced around different brands of grain free kibble before switching to raw. To be fair, though, he did very well on Acana until one day he just up and refused to eat it anymore. I was baffled. Instead of trying yet another brand I just thawed out a bag of chicken quarters and gave 100% raw a try. His health issues cleared up and He finally started gaining some weight (he was always a very thin, frail dog).


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I have been feeding raw to my four dogs for just over a year now and they are all doing great. My one gsd had major digestion issues, tried many many foods and could never solve it. Raw solved it. My senior pit bull has stopped growing mast cell tumors. It did not fix my border collies ear infection problem though - although it did solve her constant stink dog waxy coat issue. And my other GSD was healthy before hand and is still healthy but with richer colour to his coat and better muscle tone.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have fed raw for 15 years. My 5 were weaned onto raw and have never eaten kibble. Have raised many puppies raw and weaned 6 litters to raw. 

They do very well.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's nice to hear from people who have had success feeding it for years. 

We were feeding raw but couldn't keep up with the allergies even on raw. Switched to HP kibble and are pursuing several different kinds of allergy tests so we can just move on from this ****. Our goal is to switch back to raw once this HP food is done and we know what he can and can't have. Unfortunately, other than beef and cooked poultry all of his food issues are intolerances and are taking weeks to show up and weeks to go away. Intolerance testing will be best for him in the long term because even with very careful monitoring and recording of his diet we weren't able to narrow much down on months of food trials.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

its been about a month. Still figuring things out.... So far I am liking what I see


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Have always fed raw, but used to mix it with dry kibble.

Now, I feed dry kibble in the morning and only raw at night. I try to spread the feeds by about 11 to 12 hours because they digest dry and raw differently.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

How long is always?


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been feeding raw for almost a year now. He has done fantastic! He's interested in his food, skin and coat condition is great, eyes don't get goopy, ears aren't yeasty, and best of all his poop became normal!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

About 2 years ish. 
They all do great.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been feeding raw for over 6 yrs. When I began feeding the raw diet, one of my dogs was 10 yrs old. She thrived on the diet/her teeth and coat really improved, no more hot spots either. She lived to be almost 15(non GSD) and I think the diet helped her with slowing the arthritis. 
My 5 yr old was weaned onto raw. 

So far in this time period, only two times has any of my dogs experienced a gastro issue.
One time could have been from a deer heart I fed(fresh after the deer was killed) or it could have been from drinking pond water, we had just moved our pond plants to another and Kacie was drinking out of it. 
The other, there was nothing out of the ordinary. And each time only one dog was affected. So I can't pinpoint diet relating to either illness.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

1. Just over a year now.

2. Gus was weaned onto to RAW by his breeder so he has never had kibble. He is doing fantastic! Smells fresh, both coat and breath. Awesome coat. Will never feed a dog kibble again.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

3 1/2, 4 yrs, I think. They do great on it but they did great on kibble, too. Rigorous breeding programs focused on temperament, health & longevity are the very best way to ensure long lived healthy dogs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> 1. Just over a year now.
> 
> 2. Gus was weaned onto to RAW by his breeder so he has never had kibble. He is doing fantastic! Smells fresh, both coat and breath. Awesome coat. Will never feed a dog kibble again.


Don't forget no shedding.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have fed Hans raw since the day I brought him home -- two years ago. Here is the thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8743-video-my-8-week-old-funny-raw-story.html

Ever since I had him tested and found out he is sensitive to all protein except beef and lamb, we have had no more problems. 

His coat is glossy and soft. His teeth are clean. He has no doggie odor, no bad breath, no passing of evil gas unless he needs to poop, and does not shed. We do not have hair all over the house. 

I supplement with Feedsentials (twice a week) and give him digestive enzymes (Digest Gold) and probiotics, also coconut oil and Olewo carrots and beets.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Don't forget no shedding.


Yep...how could I forget that!

I also supplement with Feedsentials/Shemp Oil 3 x week. Sunday Sundae 2 x weekly. Phyt'n Chance/Power of 3 Ea's once weekly.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I have fed Hans raw since the day I brought him home -- two years ago. Here is the thread:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8743-video-my-8-week-old-funny-raw-story.html
> 
> ...


What testing did you have done?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Flutter said:


> What testing did you have done?


NutriScan Food Sensitivity and Intolerance Test for Cats and Dogs


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been feeding raw about 19 years now.
Our current dogs were weaned on to raw at 3 weeks old. 
Raw food with supplements and VERY limited vaccinations has kept these two healthy & hearty! HUGE difference from our previous dogs!

Moms


----------

